# Eurasian Ruffe May Increase Pressure on Lake Michigan Yellow Perch



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Eurasian Ruffe May Increase Pressure on Lake Michigan Yellow Perch

http://www.enn.com/direct/display-release.asp?id=7938


----------

